# G.L. Pease Lagonda Review



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

After my less than stellar impression of JKP in the puff monthly tobacco review (no offense JKP lovers) I thought that I should do justice to the last blend I smoked before it - namely GL Pease's Lagonda. The bowl in this case was received in my new piper trade a few months ago, after which it has been sitting in a mason jar.

Opening the jar met with a nice Latakia smell. Not the overpowering burning at the stake kind of smoke, but rather a more balanced one for lack of a better word. I get a touch of the VA in this blend on the nose as well, but it sits well behind the Latakia. I packed the bowl and let it sit for about 30 minutes before putting fire to it, and set out to a rising sun north to Central Washington University to pick up my son for summer break. It's an hour drive - perfect. Cue NPR's All Things Considered and FLAME ON!

The bowl got going with minimal fuss and the burn started evenly. The latakia was actually a bit subdued at this point, while the Virginia's sweetness and the citrus of the Orientals hopped up my pipe stem to say "howdy!" So far....good. I was actually surprised at the Latakia's background position as the jar note hinted at greater smokiness. The smoke was balanced though, and I even got a bit of fruity note on the retrohale - couldn't really tell if it was plum, prune, grape, or what - but it was there nonetheless. 

At this point I was about halfway into the bowl. I abused the tobacco as is my wont - puffed like a train on a mountain grade, slowed down to a near stop - and Lagonda behaved itself admirably. Not too much heat on my pipe, not bitey at all. Me like. Here things began to change though. Remember that Latakia? It slowly increased through the bowl to the midpoint, but now it was a bit more "here." Not overblown, but there was not doubt that this was an English. Then it happened.

Puff....exhale.....smoky Latakia.

Puff.....retrohale.....sweet Virginia and citrus Oriental

Rinse, repeat. Cool! It was kind of like two bowls at once - the note changing according to how I expelled my mouthful of smoke. To say that I was enjoying this would be an understatement - easily one of my top 5 tobaccos so far in my meager experience.

I would describe this as a medium strength tobacco with medium to full body. I would - and will - keep this on hand.

In the end I want more. Want to try the whole series. Started a thread to attempt a trade to be cheap. GLP's English blends are blending well with my pipe and my noobness.

And I'm happy with that.


----------

